# L'Apple TV 4 est-elle une beta?



## listeo (7 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai une Apple TV dernière génération (v4) depuis quelques mois. Ce n'est pas un produit fini c'est le moins que je puisse dire. Je suis assez déçu par ce modèle auquel je préfère l'ancien pour le visionnage des films et séries. J'ai les problèmes suivants sur la V4 et je voudrais savoir si c'est pareil pour tout le monde :

1. j'ai systématiquement les sous-titres dans les séries Netflix même si je les désactive dans les Préférences. Il faut que je désactive les sous-titres avec Siri à chaque fois que je regarde un épisode de série sur Netflix.

2. lors du visionnage d'un contenu, il n'y a pas de verrouillage du pavé tactile de la télécommande. Donc, comme celle-ci traine près de moi en général, il arrive très souvent que j'effleure le pavé tactile en voulant seulement la déplacer, ce qui a pour effet d'avancer ou de reculer dans le film/la série. C'est totalement insupportable depuis je pose la télécommande loin de moi (ce qui n'est pas le but recherché pour une télécommande). Comment Apple a-t-elle pu passer à côté d'un problème d'ergonomie aussi évident ?

3. L'appli Netflix est nulle, quasiment pas de contenu par catégorie, visibilité limitée à deux lignes en bas de l'écran, et pas de Siri dans la recherche. Ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple (sauf peut-être pour l'accès à Siri), mais l'appli Netflix est celle dont je me sert le plus et elle est moins performante que sur la V3.

4. l'Apple TV m'a redemandé mon login et mot de passe un certain nombre de fois, et quelle galère pour les entrer avec la télécommande. J'ai beau avoir réglé des paramètres dans les Prefs pour que ce soit moins intrusif mais la dernière fois que j'ai acheté un contenu sur iTunes ça me les a encore redemandé. C'est ridicule (et surtout contraignant) cette obsession pour la soit disant "sécurité" quand il s'agit d'un boiter qui passe sa vie en dessous de la télé.

Bref, pour moi il s'agit d'un produit en beta, très décevant étant donné le temps qu'Apple a soit-disant travaillé dessus et au regard de son prix. Au final la v3 est largement plus confortable et beaucoup moins chère pour faire ce que je fais le plus avec ce boitier, c'est à dire écouter Netflix et quelques contenus iTunes de temps en temps. Ok il y a les apps sur la v4 mais rien de transcendant pour le moment.


----------



## philboo (7 Janvier 2016)

Je partage les mêmes constats avec aussi cette impression d'être sur une version beta et pour Netflix vraiment pénible la gestion des sous titres.


----------



## EntertheVoid (8 Janvier 2016)

idem


----------

